# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  GoPro Fusion, 360 camera, GoPro Inc., San Mateo, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - GoPro Inc.

----------


## Airicist

GoPro Fusion: Relive Reality

Published on Apr 20, 2017




> Introducing Fusion, the new GoPro that packs a huge punch. Fusion is the ultimate capture device for fully immersive virtual reality content, non-VR video, and even photos.
> 
> It captures stunning 5.2K30 video and breathtaking photos in full spherical—but that’s not all. ** Fusion’s 5.2K resolution enables a new OverCapture creative solution that gives content creators the flexibility to produce conventional non-VR video and photos in HD-quality "punched out" from the spherically captured angles ensuring you’ll always get the shot.

----------


## Airicist

GoPro: Meet Fusion and Relive Reality

Published on Sep 28, 2017




> Seamless VR stitching. Amazing gimbal-like stabilization. OverCapture for transforming your best spherical clips into traditional videos. Relive reality, and see what makes Fusion the most versatile GoPro ever.

----------


## Airicist

Article "GoPro Fusion 360 camera now shipping, some software features not launching until ‘early 2018’"

by Lucas Matney
November 14, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Live unboxing: GoPro Fusion 360 Camera

Streamed live Nov 16, 2017




> Today I am opening the new GoPro Fusion 360 Camera!

----------


## Airicist

GoPro Fusion - Hands on review

Published on Apr 11, 2018




> A lot is riding on the Fusion -- not only is it GoPro’s first 360 camera, but it’s also the one that everyone is looking to finally get 360 right. It shows great potential, but falls short of being the hero we
> needed.

----------

